# system for my 68 impala..



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i scored a brand new still in box.. RAV DVD1 a friend had stashed. for $200. this is what i have planned.

head unit: rf rav dvd1 ($200 new)
powered by p450.4 mounted in trunk (bought today for $150 new)
front: four 4" fosgates in kick panels (haven't bought yet, need suggestions)
rear: four 6x9 fosgates on package shelf. (haven't bought yet, need suggestions)

trunk- 
amp: p550.2 (bought stolen, i mean used one for $75)
subs:two 12" or maybe three 10" not sure yet. (haven't bought yet, need suggestions)
1 farad digital capacitor (already had it)

accessories i already got: 
RF battery terminals pair, 2 rf inline ANL fuse/fuse holder. 

any suggestions? comments? conerns? something i'm missing (monitors i'll worry about later)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still need help..


i have the ravdvd1 that only has a center chanel amplified.. rest of front and rear need an external amp.. 

i have fosgate p450.4, hoping to put four 4" in front kick panels..and two maybe four 6x9's on rear.. that work? too much amp? not enough amp?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

1 pair of 5.25 or 6.5 components in the kicks (if you dont want to cut doors

1 pair of 6x9's in the rear deck

pair of 12s in the trunk


and upgrade ur underhood wiring


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 7 2007, 09:23 AM~7636852
> *1 pair of 5.25 or 6.5 components in the kicks (if you dont want to cut doors
> 
> 1 pair of 6x9's in the rear deck
> ...


well, i have a different amp p550.2 for the subs. and was thinking four 10's..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

4 subs wont get much power from that amp, I hope you choose efficient subs/boxes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmm.. fk it.. i'll put 2 12's then. 4ohm subs or 8ohm?

12" Punch P1 8-Ohm SVC Subwoofer ?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wtf are ohms anyway? lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i still have a power acoustik saphire i can throw into the mix.. if that'll help somehow. use 450.4 for four 6x9? use PA 2-way for four 4" up front?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. did some thinking.. how about this?

front: pair 4" fosgates in kick panels- small two-way amp (need suggestions, i have that PA saphire i could use just aint that small)

rear: four 6x9 fosgates on package shelf. p450.4 (mounted in trunk with other 2 amps)

center channel: (radio has center channel putting out 20watts) one 6x9 ? (not sure where i'd fit it.. lol)

trunk- 
split rca singal to (yeah.. ravdvd1 only has 1 pair of preamp rcas)
amp: p550.2 two 10"- 8ohm svc 
amp p550.2 two 10" -8ohm svc


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and thanks for ya'll help.. all previous systems sounded like shit..cause i really didn't know what i was doing.. 

and like i said.. i want it to sound good, look good.. don't have to really beat up the block though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. lil bit of a change.. for two 4" front speakers.. i bought this amp for $20.. brand new in box.. fell off a trunk. :0 

pioneer GM-3000T its like 40w per channel,nothing much.. just gonna run the 4" speakers in kick panel off of it. 

means for rear 6x9's and subs.. i have available to me..

pa saphire
rf p550.2
rf p450.4


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 7 2007, 08:55 PM~7640388
> *ok..  did some thinking..  how about this?
> 
> front: pair 4" fosgates in kick panels- small two-way amp (need suggestions, i have that PA saphire i could use just aint that small)
> ...


I BELIEVE THEY MIGHT MAKE A KICK PANEL FOR YOUR CAR, I DID 8" IN MY KICKS IN MY 66


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 9 2007, 08:18 PM~7653169
> *I BELIEVE THEY MIGHT MAKE A KICK PANEL FOR YOUR CAR, I DID 8" IN MY KICKS IN MY 66
> *


i looked.. couldnt find one. i was just going to build my own. if they aren't too deep i can probably get an 8" in the kick panels without running into problems with parking brake. i was thinking 4" so its below the parking brake. but now that you mention it.. i might try to go bigger. thanks


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 08:20 PM~7653186
> *i looked.. couldnt find one.  i was just going to build my own.  if they aren't too deep i can probably get an 8" in the kick panels without running into problems with parking brake.  i was thinking 4"  so its below the parking brake.  but now that you mention it..  i might try to go bigger. thanks
> *


I KNOW FOR SURE YOU CAN GET A 5 1/4 COMPONENT SET IN THERE, MAYBE EVEN A 6 1/2


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 9 2007, 09:43 PM~7653925
> *I KNOW FOR SURE YOU CAN GET A 5 1/4 COMPONENT SET IN THERE, MAYBE EVEN A 6 1/2
> *


a 3-way system would be nice... 5 1/4 comps in the kick with 6" mid in the door.. gonna take some work but i think it would work out really nice for a front stage (DLS seems to be whats hot as well as CDT)


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Apr 9 2007, 09:53 PM~7654010
> *a 3-way system would be nice... 5 1/4 comps in the kick with 6" mid in the door.. gonna take some work but i think it would work out really nice for a front stage (DLS seems to be whats hot as well as CDT)
> *


MB quart and Diamond does a 6, 4, tweet combo, that would be Gangta


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm sticking with RF.. so i'll probably pic something from what they have. and i don't want to cut my door panels.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 10:38 PM~7654518
> *i'm sticking with RF..  so i'll probably pic something from what they have.  and i don't want to cut my door panels.
> *


not even gonna ask you why your stickin to rf :uh: i already know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and had this in mind for front kick panels. two-way full range 5"


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 02:00 PM~7603363
> *i scored a brand new still in box.. RAV DVD1 a friend had stashed. for $200. this is what i have planned.
> 
> head unit: rf rav dvd1 ($200 new)
> ...




i got a bunch of those head units new


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Apr 10 2007, 03:06 PM~7659284
> *i got a bunch of those head units new
> *


 :werd: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

i have 2 5.25's and a tweet in each of my kick panels....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Apr 19 2007, 07:46 PM~7730711
> *i have 2 5.25's and a tweet in each of my kick panels....
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE SEEN THIS INSTALL BEFORE. SOMEWHERE ELSE


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

i have posted before on a few sites.... elitecaraudio, termpro, carsound, i have the same name on all the forums. these pics are old but they are in a 68.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Apr 19 2007, 10:14 PM~7732057
> *i have posted before on a few sites.... elitecaraudio, termpro, carsound, i have the same name on all the forums. these pics are old but they are in a 68.
> *


WERE YOU PUBLISHED. SEEMS LIKE I HAVE SEEN THE PICS


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

not that i know of. Just on the forums. I am a long time member of Impalas car club.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Rusty tell marcus to stop bein a bitch and finish his install!!!


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

THIS IS D.... but ill pass a slap to the back of his head... whats up pit. Marcus has some cool new toys...... he will be out soon.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

he has tons of toys but he is the supreme lagger :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i dissappare and ya'll jack my thread.. 


just to update ya'll... i still have plans for this system..but they on hold for month or so.. got something else i'm doing to da ride.. thats a little more high priority.  

but so far.. this is what i have stocked up so far.. still need speakers and subs, but got amps and head unit few accessories. 


head unit: rf rav dvd1 ($200 new)
kick panels: not sure about speakers amp:two-way pioneer GM-3000T
rear shelf: 2 6x9's and 2 5 1/2's amp: p450.4 

trunk/subs 
amp: p550.2 (bought stolen, i mean used one for $75)
subs:two 12" or maybe three 10" not sure yet. (haven't bought yet, need suggestions)
1 farad digital capacitor (already had it)

accessories i already got: 
RF battery terminals pair, 2 rf inline ANL fuse/fuse holder.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

as for the kick panels.. wheres the parking brake? i know mine would be in the way of something like that.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

HAHAHA PARKING BRAKE.... WE DONT NEED NO PARKING BRAKE.... YOU WILL HAVE TO DO A CUSTOM ONE.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah.. i'll have to do something similiar but go smaller, cause of parking brake. :angry:


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

USE AN ACTUATOR. IT WILL TUCK UP UNDER THE DASH.


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 01:17 PM~7659389
> *:werd:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



the only thing funny is how long it will take to read an mp3 and cd 

hope you enjoy waiting 

thats funny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@May 4 2007, 09:41 AM~7833236
> *the only thing funny is how long it will take to read an mp3 and cd
> 
> hope you enjoy waiting
> ...


i'll have other things to entertain me while its loading.. so dont worry about what i got going on. 

:biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 03:25 PM~7812970
> *i dissappare and ya'll jack my thread..
> just to update ya'll...  i still have plans for this system..but they on hold for month or so..  got something else i'm doing to da ride.. thats a little more high priority.
> 
> ...


2 twelves ported!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 4 2007, 07:37 PM~7836690
> *2 twelves ported!!
> *


2ohm? 4ohm? and wtf is the difference.. i see subs that appear to be same..but different ohms.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

dual 4 OHM. What subs you looking at?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fosgate punch


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

hey sixty8imp were do you get your shit from ?im statin to but buy system i need an alarm


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 6 2007, 01:10 AM~7842988
> *fosgate punch
> *


New punch series? Just get dual 4 Ohm and wire them down to 1 Ohm...

 

Let me know how they sound....I'm gonna do (4) 8" subs.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texmex+May 6 2007, 09:45 AM~7843310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, this is what is says about the p550.2, on RF site..

Best suited for driving a 2-ohm DVC subwoofer, a pair of 8-ohm SVC subwoofers, or even four 4-ohm SVC subwoofers. 

so, according to that. i was gonna to with two 12" 8ohm p1's.. is it a problem to go with lower ohm subs? not familiar with shyt like that. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight. problem...

still havent bought subs (thats all i have left to buy), but i bought pumps to juice my ride. (4).. and now i'm realizing..

2 amps
1 capacitor
2 (12") or 4 (10") subs
4 pumps
12 solenoids
6 batteries..


is going to make for one crowded azz trunk. esp since i need space behind back seat for cylinders to stick out thru floor.. 

ideas?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

pair of 10s or 12s on the rear deck between the cylinders in a sealed box


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 12 2007, 06:07 PM~8536146
> *pair of 10s or 12s on the rear deck between the cylinders in a sealed box
> *


u saying have a box on top of the rear deck? u been smokin?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm think im just gonna not use subs in trunk. use the 4way amp for 4 6x9's in rear deck. and the pioneer 2 way for front 4"or 5" in kick panels..and call it a day.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 12 2007, 07:57 PM~8536827
> *u saying have a box on top of the rear deck?  u been smokin?
> *


all it takes is a lil effort..... sorry but with all the shit you want in the trunk you cant get by with a paint by numbers system.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 12 2007, 10:23 PM~8538227
> *all it takes is a lil effort..... sorry but with all the shit you want in the trunk you cant get by with a paint by numbers system.....
> *


oh, i'm sure its doable..just dont like idea.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 12 2007, 11:23 PM~8538227
> *with a paint by numbers system.....
> *


BAWAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

guess that sacrifice of running 4 pumps. screw it.. i rather have clean setup then subs..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe leave trunk for only the juice and build enclosure in back seat.


----------



## Topox3 (Jun 9, 2007)

pics!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Topox3_@Aug 14 2007, 09:09 PM~8555324
> *pics!!
> *


none yet.. all i got is stack of boxes that say "rockford fosgate"


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

if you want to use Fosgate shit go ahead

Why bother coming to ask questions and then do whatever you're going to do anyway?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Aug 15 2007, 12:21 AM~8557397
> *if you want to use Fosgate shit go ahead
> 
> Why bother coming to ask questions and then do whatever you're going to do anyway?
> *


fk u cause i can..


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2007, 06:57 PM~8536827
> *u saying have a box on top of the rear deck?  u been smokin?
> *


He means have the box under the rear deck with the subs on top of rear deck...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Aug 15 2007, 01:43 PM~8560866
> *He means have the box under the rear deck with the subs on top of rear deck...
> *


oh. still wouldnt work.. cylinders are right under rear deck area. 


i've just come to realize imma have to sacrifice subs/amps to be able to run 4 pumps.. so, i'm just going to do all i planned except for subs/amp.. just need kick panels speakers and 4 6x9's for rear deck.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

actually I meant box between the cylinders......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 15 2007, 11:07 PM~8565048
> *actually I meant box between the cylinders......
> *


be so small.. why bother. namean


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2007, 11:18 PM~8565165
> *be so small..  why bother.    namean
> *


u can get 2.5^ft easy which is perfect for a sealed pair of 12s


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2007, 10:24 AM~8559800
> *fk u cause i can..
> 
> 
> *



idiot

Go talk to yourself some more


----------

